
The list of Front-end technologies explained - andrewstetsenko
https://glossarytech.com/terms/front_end-technologies
======
lainga
Shouldn't AJAX be "Asynchronous Javascript (not Java) And XML" ?

~~~
gen_greyface
Yes seems like a typo from their side, or is it?

